

Emacs adventures - a couple of things I’ve learned - sverrejoh
http://hcoder.org/2011/11/28/emacs-adventures/

======
ww520
One way to learn Emacs is to study other people's .emacs files. The stuffs
there usually address real world problems people facing. I always learn
something new when looking at other .emacs files.

------
thinkingeric
He doesn't mention emacs-starter-kit, so as a community service, I'm pointing
it out. I had used Emacs for a long time, and switching to this made my life
much easier. And my customizations still worked fine (although I was able to
remove many of them)

<https://github.com/technomancy/emacs-starter-kit>

WARNING!!! The version in git is for Emacs 24. You will need to actually
download the earlier version to use with Emacs 23.

~~~
grandalf
Much of the stuff in the starter kit (but not all of it) is actually in
emacs24. Phil has been influential in making this happen, I think.

I too got started using emacs with technomancy's starter kit.

BTW I am not a fan of js2 mode based on my initial use of it, but perhaps I'll
try the tweaks.

------
thurn
Does hippie-expand have any real advantages over autocomplete-mode?

------
reedlaw
Site's down

~~~
sverrejoh
It seems to be up now, but maybe a bit slow?

------
suivix
In Emacs you often need to make Lisp macros for customizations. I love Emacs
and have been using it daily for the last few years, but it's not newbie
friendly. Making small tweaks can require extensive Google searching.

